
Show HN: Blunt – A CSS framework without all the fluff - max0563
https://github.com/f-prime/Blunt
======
peeyek
Related projects: [http://tachyons.io](http://tachyons.io)

You can use it without installing any nodejs stuff.

------
tjchear
I like this. It's like a simpler version of Tailwind CSS.

